# Networked Thomson S1 going free



## Ben Laughton (Nov 15, 2016)

I have a networked Thomson series 1 Tivo with remote control going free.

I tried powering it up the other day and it displayed an emergency recovery screen, so needs rescuing / reinstalling. I've long since forgotten how to do such things.

Collection from Cambridge would be ideal. Drop me a line at ben dot laughton at gmail dot com if interested.


----------

